
Cisco DevNet Sandboxes (Free CML a.k.a. Virl) - 12bits
https://devnetsandbox.cisco.com/
======
12bits
What is DevNet Sandbox?

DevNet Sandbox makes Cisco's free spread of technology available to developers
and engineers by providing packaged labs we call Sandboxes. That's right,
totally free! There are two types of sandboxes, Always-On and Reservation.
Each sandbox typically highlight one Cisco product (think, CallManager, APIC,
etc). Sandboxes can be used for development, testing APIs, learning how to
configure a product, training, hack-a-thons, and much more!

[https://developer.cisco.com/docs/sandbox/#!getting-
started/w...](https://developer.cisco.com/docs/sandbox/#!getting-started/what-
is-devnet-sandbox)

